# Fiat v Peug, Swift v Autocruise



## averhamdave (May 21, 2005)

I would be interested to hear Swifts opinion on views previously expressed on here that the Peugeot base vehicle is better than the Fiat one. 

I have been a long time Swift critic but they are winning me round. I have recently looked at the Autocruise range and particular the Augusta which uses the 3.0Hdi Peugeot. 

I suspect the 3.0 is in fact a fiat engine but other aspects of the Peugeot base veicle have been suggested to be better. 

Anyway Swift - you use Fiat for one brand and Peugeot for the other how do they compare in your opinion. 

By the way I love my Fiat 2.3, chipped to 155hp which has now done 12k miles. I'd buy a Merc based camper if the package was right but I'd pack up before I bought a Tranny! I mention this as I don't want the post spoiling by all the anti Fiat brigade predicting doom and gloom and sugesting the same from the Peugeot.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

averhamdave said:


> I would be interested to hear Swifts opinion on views previously expressed on here that the Peugeot base vehicle is better than the Fiat one.
> 
> I have been a long time Swift critic but they are winning me round. I have recently looked at the Autocruise range and particular the Augusta which uses the 3.0Hdi Peugeot.
> 
> ...


I dont really know if one is better than the other I use a Fiat 2.3 Ace Roma they all come out of the same factory but in some cases use different engines and gearboxes.I suppose we will get a better idea over time with feedback? What I can say is my 2.3 is a great machine to drive and the handling is superb.Regards Peter.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dave

I think you may be right, though it's a very subjective discussion of course.

Certainly in terms of fuel economy I've chatted to several 2.3 130 bhp Fiat owners and their trucks guzzle diesel in comparison to our 2.2 120 bhp Peugeot. I don't think it's down to driving style either, since two of the chaps I spoke to on holiday swore they drove wearing glass slippers.

Peugeot seem to be more ready to admit the judder fault and offer a fix, according to Andy Stothert's recent post. They kept very quiet for a long time, but must have been working on it and (hopefully) have come up trumps.

More than can be said for Fiat - so far, but let's not judge them until they have actually failed. Their announcement may be imminent?

Short answer to your question of course is _"Don't know, but I hope so."_

Cheers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Peugeot/Fiat*

Hi

As far as I know, the Peugeot, Fiat and Citroen units are the same.

What might make them handle differently could well be the exact chassis the engines are working with. My 2006 Kontiki was on an Alko chassis and was powered with the 2.8 Fiat. This Burstner is a 2.8 Fiat and despite being a low profile, the handling is pants compared to the Alko'd Swift. I think the rear wheel sit further apart aiding stability. This van does seem to "roll".

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We've just recently returned from a trip to Lake Garda in our Fiat X2/50-based Chausson (2.3ltr, 130bhp).

Nothing broke, nothing fell off, nothing stopped working. We travelled down at around 65mph average on cruise control (not always the best for fuel consumption), and we were getting 29 - 29.5mpg, as measured on the computer.

On the way back, we came via the French Alps, and travelled on toll-free roads and motorways at around 70mph. The average consumption dropped to around 28.5mpg.

As before, I found the van very easy and relaxing to drive - it's quiet, and we could easily listen to audiobooks on the CD player. After 4-5 hours driving, I had no aches or pains. It droned along motorways, it climbed small alpine roads easily - it's a great van, spoiled by some stupid design mistakes.

Gerald


----------

